# ice cream



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi i am thinking of starting my own buisness selling ice cream form a mobile ice cream van.Does anyone know where i would need to get a liecence from and would i get any grief from the locals if i was to start it up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi i am thinking of starting my own buisness selling ice cream form a mobile ice cream van.Does anyone know where i would need to get a liecence from and would i get any grief from the locals if i was to start it up.


I think that you will find the local ice cream sellers would give you a lot of hassle unless you find an area where there is no local ice cream van and to be honest I think that any decent area is already covered.
Cypriots do not like anyone taking their trade and can cause a huge amount of trouble for anyone who does.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I think ice cream truck sellers create problems to anyone who "invades their territory" no matter where in the world they are, no matter what kind of ice cream they sell.

On second thought though, I don't know if you would still have to defend yourself for selling frappe out of a truck on beaches that don't have a kiosk!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I think ice cream truck sellers create problems to anyone who "invades their territory" no matter where in the world they are, no matter what kind of ice cream they sell.
> 
> On second thought though, I don't know if you would still have to defend yourself for selling frappe out of a truck on beaches that don't have a kiosk!


The safest thing is do something that isnt already being done so you are not stepping on anyones toes.

Veronica


----------



## 2uk sunseekers (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Tony
Cyprus has had some reported business competition trouble recently, like most of the world at the moment. Being a smaller island, competition can be very fierce from what I have read. 

Rickshaw owners verses Taxi Drivers In Paphos and Ayia Napa. Taxi drivers and Bus drivers also, so really look into any kind of business venture. This has all been reported in all local Papers, but from what I understand, you do not want to step into other peoples areas.
I wish you well with whatever you decide.
Ady


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

Tony,

There has to be a niche in the market for selling decent coffee instead of that bitter stuff with bits in that seems to be standard over there. Or fresh smoothies??

L


----------

